
Ask HN: Your favorite email app - tmaly
I am just curious what email app you use for your own domain.<p>On Android, the stock email app does not have many features.<p>I do not want to trust GMAIL or Yahoo apps with confidential emails.<p>What would you suggest for an email app that comes with some nice features?
======
maglavaitss
The guy said he doesn't trust Gmail (Google) with confidential emails and you
recommend him Inbox?

------
nibs
Zoho Mail has a tolerable UI, free custom domain support, no ads and much less
interest in the value of your data. They make their money when you use all
their other apps.

------
sidcool
Google's Inbox works quite well for me.

------
thecrumb
Wha? Just GPG your email.

------
herbst
inbox

